# MECA World Finals this weekend at Nashville (Tenn) State Fairgrounds



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

like the title says. supposed to be a lot of fine cars show up. I'm going to be there Sunday to attend.

Hope to see some of you folks there.

Info:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2008 MECA Finals.pdf


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Me too


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I will be there.





atsaubrey said:


> Me too


You both lucky mofos!!!  j/k 

I wish I could attend too.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

You can my friend, it called buy a plane ticket. lol


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, I am so looking forward to this 

Erin, what will the weather be like? 



atsaubrey said:


> Me too


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I am going to try to make it for a little bit... I hate to miss good quality cars. 

I have a guys truck that I need to have finished by the 22nd and I've been in the hospital since Friday... wife had pregnency comlications... we had a 5.5 premature baby tonight. 4lbs 1oz... little fella (girl). 

I REALLY want to make it... it's a 3-Wood drive from my office.

We'll see.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Dude, I am so looking forward to this
> 
> Erin, what will the weather be like?


3

About 55/40. Not too bad. Bring a jacket. 


I was hoping to compete SQ 2-seat but once I found out that entry is $150 and considering that I just started retuning 2 nights ago, it would be a waste of money. My car is junk right now. I think I'm going to leave the EQ alone for a while and just roll with x-overs & t/a. 




imjustjason said:


> I am going to try to make it for a little bit... I hate to miss good quality cars.
> 
> I have a guys truck that I need to have finished by the 22nd and I've been in the hospital since Friday... wife had pregnency comlications... we had a 5.5 premature baby tonight. 4lbs 1oz... little fella (girl).
> 
> ...


Hope to see you there, then.

Sorry to hear about the complications, but it sounds like things are OK. Congrats on your baby!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Hope to see you there, then.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the complications, but it sounds like things are OK. Congrats on your baby!


Thanks for the kind words... baby is fine, just small...

I am going to try hard to make it, if Fred is coming in from Cali it must be a good show.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Erin

Jason, sorry about the complications too..... great time for health care and should work out just fine. I was born very premature and small and made it just fine and that was back in 1970. I will be praying for you and your family.

I am very lucky to be going to this as I am pretty much tagging along with Aubrey


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I definitely look forward to meeting you folks. I was thinking about not showing, but it'd be a good experience.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Definately look me and Fred up my brother! Just look for the "bigger" guys in the Zapco booth.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

<---------I will be the brown one





atsaubrey said:


> Definately look me and Fred up my brother! Just look for the "bigger" guys in the Zapco booth.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be the dead sexy one


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you're going to be dead?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Last time I try to help you over the phone!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

fredridge said:


> <---------I will be the brown one


You're driving in?!?! I had some friends in the ZR1 registry that I used to be in drive in to Bowling Green from Sacramento once a few years ago and they were miserable when they got here! I hope that Scion rides good.

Have someone else drive and you'll have LOTS of tuning time.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, Fred isn't driving in. He is worthless like myself and flying in. Luckily we are able to hook up on the same flight outta Dallas and are sitting together going to and back from Nashville.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> No, Fred isn't driving in. He is worthless like myself and flying in. Luckily we are able to hook up on the same flight outta Dallas and are sitting together going to and back from Nashville.


I thought!! That would be some dedication! Hopefully I'll see you guys there... still stuck in the hospital!!!:blush:and every other emotion.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Last time I try to help you over the phone!


lmao.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I am actually from here and looking forward to meeting you guys. I am in the Navy but happened to be here on leave, so lucky me. If you guys need anything while you are in town let me know. My cell number is 850-532-3988.
Dave


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone still plan on going tomorrow?

I got to thinking about it today and am not sure I really need to spend the $40-$50 for the gas/food I'll have to get. As much as I hate to miss out, I also was just up there 2 weeks ago and won't even be competing this time. 

I'll probably just see how I feel when I wake up. If I were off Monday it wouldn't be bad, but I hate traveling on Sundays.

*conflicted*


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

In SC visiting the GF...damn I wish I could be there..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> anyone still plan on going tomorrow?


We're still in the hospital... we're _supposed_ to get to go home tomorrow not sure if we'll get to take new daughter home if we do... I hope so.

I really don't see me getting to the finals... don't think the wife, as understanding and supportive she is, would appreciate me leaving to go to a car stereo show the first day home with a new baby.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> anyone still plan on going tomorrow?
> 
> I got to thinking about it today and am not sure I really need to spend the $40-$50 for the gas/food I'll have to get. As much as I hate to miss out, I also was just up there 2 weeks ago and won't even be competing this time.
> 
> ...


You are hesitating on going to WORLD FINALS because off $50 and not liking to travel on Sunday?  and 

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> You are hesitating on going to WORLD FINALS because off $50 and not liking to travel on Sunday?  and
> 
> Jorge.


lol.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> lol.
> 
> Yea... and the fact that I may need to buy a new tweeter.


With all due respect, I'm going to ***** slap you monday if I find out you didn't go. 
Lol.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> With all due respect, I'm going to ***** slap you monday if I find out you didn't go.
> Lol.
> 
> Jorge.


lol.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> lol.
> 
> did you read my last post!? new tweeter?... me =


You run Dyns right? I think I have an extra 102 laying around if that the same as you run.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

running scans. thought about trying the dyns though. 

you still going tomorrow?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lesson learned: know your music well

the live version of "peaceful easy feeling" has some severe distortion in the guitar solo. I had to plug my ipod into my home audio setup and play it back. it sounded horrible; just like it sounded in my car. So, my tweeters are fine. I'm used to hearing the studio version of that song and the guitar solo is VERY laid back, at least in relation to the live version. 

I might show up tomorrow, but I'm still not sure. I honestly want to stay at home with my wife. she's off tonight so she won't be sleeping all day tomorrow. she's already catching some zzz's right now.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> you still going tomorrow?


Doubt it seriously... wife and baby haven't been released from hospital yet. May get out tomorrow... not soon enough for show I's sure...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good. then I won't feel so bad for not going. 


Hope all goes well with you. I'm sure I'll catch you next season. I might try to put something together in the coming months and I'll definately give you a shout.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

dude, you got's to come...give me someone else to talk to besides Aubrey


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> good. then I won't feel so bad for not going.
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well with you. I'm sure I'll catch you next season. I might try to put something together in the coming months and I'll definately give you a shout.


Everything with the baby (both of them) will be fine, thanks for the concern though.

Maybe next season we can have a get together at my house before another event here in Nashvegas, I'm sure since these MECA people are located here there will be more shows here.

Give me a shout anytime.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Good show 

I was quite busy with all my SPL guys but did get to take a listen to Dave Edwards Toyota - the only guy running Sundown in SQ there that I know of - and it sounded fantastic. Also happened to look nearly totally stock up front at that.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> We're still in the hospital... we're _supposed_ to get to go home tomorrow not sure if we'll get to take new daughter home if we do... I hope so.
> 
> I really don't see me getting to the finals... don't think the wife, as understanding and supportive she is, would appreciate me leaving to go to a car stereo show the first day home with a new baby.


Congrats on the new little one! Screw the show....hang out with the baby.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

where're the pics we just had a local audio meet in houston last sunday.. lots of crazy system out there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ where are those pics?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw in your other thread you heard Steve’s truck. 


Thanks for the pics. Wish I had been there.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, Steve's truck was cool, but by far the best sounding vehicle I heard was Matt Roberts.......I think his beard acts as an sound absorber and reduces reflections making the truck sound AWESOME.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

still haven't heard his friggin' truck. 

I'm ready for the new season to start up. I spent some time with my car Saturday and am probably the most pleased with my system than I've ever been. I finally feel like I've got a solid base to start from.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fredridge said:


> yep, Steve's truck was cool, but by far the best sounding vehicle I heard was Matt Roberts.......I think his beard acts as an sound absorber and reduces reflections making the truck sound AWESOME.


Matt said you had already come by when I caught up with him. I'd have liked the chance to hear his truck...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

customtronic said:


> Congrats on the new little one! Screw the show....hang out with the baby.


We just got released today... Monday!!! 11 straight days in the hospital... I need to see a psychiatrist!!! 

Show was yesterday... completely missed it!! Oh well.

Next season...

thanks for the good words


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> yep, Steve's truck was cool, but by far the best sounding vehicle I heard was Matt Roberts.......I think his beard acts as an sound absorber and reduces reflections making the truck sound AWESOME.


Which picture is Matt's truck?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Which picture is Matt's truck?


Red interior Chevy truck with the hand wiping the dash...


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

If you know what pics are of Dave Brooks's truck then Matt's is right underneath there is only one pic. He has the older chevy truck with the red dash which the granite bezel around the climate controls and head unit. Second from the bottom on the first group of pics


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

sundownz said:


> did get to take a listen to Dave Edwards Toyota - the only guy running Sundown in SQ there that I know of - and it sounded fantastic.


I heard his car once it is really great sounding so natural and no listening fatigue at all. I will try to make my system sound like his when I get everything installed. Does anyone know what sub he runs? Is he still using the P9 combo?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe he is running f1 stuff now.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I listened to Dave's car, and he still has the p9. Very sweet sounding, though I could use a little more volume. I'm not sure about the sub, though it was fairly low when I heard it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

lashlee said:


> I listened to Dave's car, and he still has the p9. Very sweet sounding, though I could use a little more volume. I'm not sure about the sub, though it was fairly low when I heard it.


volume or louder is where issues arise
this may be why it was low [ avoiding problems that only become apparent when you push something hard [ sibilance , etc.., ]


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

when he demoed it for me he also left it low. I think he doesn't run it very loud for headroom. Not sure but he told me it was like 1200 watts or something like that and it was very quiet


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> lol.


You better start running, Bikin.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> You better start running, Bikin.
> 
> Jorge.




*runs north*


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> I heard his car once it is really great sounding so natural and no listening fatigue at all. I will try to make my system sound like his when I get everything installed. Does anyone know what sub he runs? Is he still using the P9 combo?


He's using the P9 combo and his sub is a JL 12w6v2 mounted IB in the car's rear deck. He beat me by 1 point this past weekend to take the MODEX SQ class. Real nice guy with a great setup!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

anyone have results?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> anyone have results?


SQL Best of Show: Matt Roberts SC Elite/Zapco 
SQL Phat Car: Sam Wilensky SC Elite 
SQL Phat Install: Darren Alcorn GA 
SQL Most Improved: Julius Pyles NC 
SQL Phat Truck: Darren Alcorn GA 


Amateur

1 Robert Petty GA SoundDomain 57.3 
2 Scott McCann VA 54.0 
3 Andrew Whobrey KY 50.3 

Street

1 Walt Bollinger FL 75.5 
2 Mike Bayler AL Wild Bill's 75.3 
3 Sam Wilensky SC Elite 74.2 
4 Ian Milligan IN Innovative 70.5 
5 Michael Powell KY DC's Most Wanted 66.3 

Street+

1 Kirk Proffitt AL Schil Acoustics/Zapco 82.5 
2 Aaron Thomas GA Schil Acoustics 82.0 
3 Brian Mays SC Elite 81.0 
4 Jonathan Denton TN SoundDomain 80.2 
5 Scott Patterson TN 79.3 
6 Rachele Cochran IN H.B.I.C./Lanzar 76.6 


Modified

1 Andrew Smalls AL 80.6 
2 Julius Pyles NC 79.2 
3 Jeff Kidwell FL 77.5 
4 Adam Axline VA 70.5 
5 Cory Johnson MO Street Dreams 60.2 

Modified+

1 Eric Parker SC Elite 82.2 
2 Mike Lashlee TN 82.2 
3 Steve McIntyre TN Zapco 81.7 
4 Cory Harrod KY Team-Loco 79.3 
5 James Webster WV Hybrids/Zapco 75.0 
6 Maurice Roberts OH 64.8 

Modex

1 Dave Edwards VA Hybrids 83.5 
2 Darren Alcorn GA 82.5 
3 Randy Eddy TN 80.2 
4 Daniel Kirkland TN Twisted Mayhem 65.3 

Modex+

1 Matt Roberts SC Elite/Zapco 87.8 
2 David Timmerman NC 86.5 
3 David Brooks GA Hybrids 86.2 
4 Andy Jones AL Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain 85.0 
5 Steve Cook AL Zapco 84.5 
6 Scott Johnson IN DC's Most Wanted 78.6 
7 Cory Bradley IN Innovative 77.5 
8 David Lane IN Team JL 67.8 

Extreme

1 Thomas Shaw PA 84.5 
2 Jeff Smith GA Zapco 82.8 
3 Rick Washabaugh KY Loco/Xstatic/Zapco 82.2 



Street Install

1 Kirk Proffitt AL Schil Acoustics/Zapco 89.0 
2 Brian Mays SC Elite 87.0 
3 Scott McCann VA 84.0 
4 Rachele Cochran IN H.B.I.C./Lanzar 79.0 
5 DR Kirkland TN Twisted Mayhem 68.5 
6 Michael Powell KY DC's Most Wanted 60.5 

Modified Install

1 Steve McIntyre TN Zapco 96.0 
2 Eric Parker SC Elite 95.5 
3 Maurice Roberts OH 80.5 
4 Mike Lashlee TN 79.0 
5 Cory Harrod KY Team-Loco 54.0 

Modex Install

1 Darren Alcorn GA 96.5 
2 Matt Roberts SC Elite/Zapco 88.0 
3 Andy Jones AL Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain 87.0 
4 David Lane IN Team JL 83.5 
5 Daniel Kirkland TN Twisted Mayhem 66.5 


Extreme Install

1 Rick Washabaugh KY Loco/Xstatic/Zapco 69.0 



RTA FreqOut

1 David Lane IN Team JL 37.0 
2 Rick Washabaugh KY Loco/Xstatic/Zacp 37.0 
3 Cory Harrod KY Team-Loco 37.0 
4 Kirk Proffitt AL Schil Acoustics/Zapco 34.0 
5 Rachele Cochran IN H.B.I.C./Lanzar 25.0


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a ton of fun at this event. It was amazing how these cars at this level all sound so good, I would have the hardest time picking a winner out of any of these vehicles. I will say Matt Roberts truck was the best sounding, it was incredible how natural it sounded and his staging was UNREAL! Listening to his truck with your eyes closed made me feel as if I was litterally in front row stage center and when I opened my eyes it took a minute for my brain to realize I was actually in a car and not at a concert. Another thing amazing was how some of these guys were able to recreat the sound stage using stock locations inthe street class and one of them using RF comps passive...im guessing that guy had no more than $1500-$2000 in his whole syste3m yet it blew me away. For the life of mt I can remember his name though..met too many people while i was there.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I had a ton of fun at this event. It was amazing how these cars at this level all sound so good, I would have the hardest time picking a winner out of any of these vehicles. I will say Matt Roberts truck was the best sounding, it was incredible how natural it sounded and his staging was UNREAL! Listening to his truck with your eyes closed made me feel as if I was litterally in front row stage center and when I opened my eyes it took a minute for my brain to realize I was actually in a car and not at a concert. Another thing amazing was how some of these guys were able to recreat the sound stage using stock locations inthe street class and one of them using RF comps passive...im guessing that guy had no more than $1500-$2000 in his whole syste3m yet it blew me away. For the life of mt I can remember his name though..met too many people while i was there.


Great to meet you there too Aubrey!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*MODEX*
1 Dave Edwards VA Hybrids 83.5 

Congrats to Dave, the only SQ competitor running Sundown that I know of 

He has an SAX-100.2 on his tweeters and an SAZ-1500D on his woofer. His car sounded really phenomenal and looks bone stock up front!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Kevin - Matt's truck did sound incredible.......I think you would like it a lot

I think it was close to yours in sound and dynamics. I think his staging was phenomenal.


Here are my awards

Red Viper truck - Best in show all around custom vehicle- the detail was incredible and I think it should have edged out the vette.

Matt R - as said. best sounding and rightly won.

Dave Brooks - Awesome sportsmanship - I loved his attitude and his truck

Red Ford ranger - Aubrey said it, but that thing sounded fantastic for some basic components running passive.

Nashville fairgrounds - Scariest place to be - SOOOO many people walking around with assault rifles and guns it was crazy


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Red Viper truck - Best in show all around custom vehicle- the detail was incredible and I think it should have edged out the vette.


Are you referring to the Show & Shine Best of Show? And thank you for those incredibly kind words. Your comment on the TN Fairgrounds....priceless!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i saw jeff smith listed, what did his car look like?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

00RedRT said:


> He's using the P9 combo and his sub is a JL 12w6v2 mounted IB in the car's rear deck.



There is no way the he is using a 12w6v2 you can tell by the basket


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, that was the one.....i think the corvette was nice, but your truck was nicer and had more fine details.




00RedRT said:


> Are you referring to the Show & Shine Best of Show? And thank you for those incredibly kind words. Your comment on the TN Fairgrounds....priceless!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

fredridge said:


>


And here is Dave's sub


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> There is no way the he is using a 12w6v2 you can tell by the basket


Yup, you're right I was thinking of a different vehicle.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

fredridge said:


> yep, that was the one.....i think the corvette was nice, but your truck was nicer and had more fine details.


Well thank you sir.....and I did actually win the SnS BOS.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

that's right.....I got confused on all of those different categories:blush:





00RedRT said:


> Well thank you sir.....and I did actually win the SnS BOS.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Dude, 00RedRt is just looked at your build log nice install man. I love the center console. I want to do something like that to my truck one day when I get bucket seats. Very nice


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Dude, 00RedRt is just looked at your build log nice install man. I love the center console. I want to do something like that to my truck one day when I get bucket seats. Very nice


Thank you sir!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

00RedRT I am also thinking of moving to GA to look for work so maybe I'll be able to come see your truck one day soon


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Another thing amazing was how some of these guys were able to recreat the sound stage using stock locations inthe street class and one of them using RF comps passive...im guessing that guy had no more than $1500-$2000 in his whole syste3m yet it blew me away. For the life of mt I can remember his name though..met too many people while i was there.





fredridge said:


> Red Ford ranger - Aubrey said it, but that thing sounded fantastic for some basic components running passive.
> 
> Nashville fairgrounds - Scariest place to be - SOOOO many people walking around with assault rifles and guns it was crazy


His name is Mike Bayler. He runs a Zapco DC 360.4 3 channel of Rockford 5 1/4" components and one 8" sub ported.

The Fairgrounds had a Gun & Knife show going on also. Thus the assault rifles.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQrules said:


> The Fairgrounds had a Gun & Knife show going on also. Thus the assault rifles.


lmfao. gotta love the south.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

PHOTOS!

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/default.aspx


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> volume or louder is where issues arise
> this may be why it was low [ avoiding problems that only become apparent when you push something hard [ sibilance , etc.., ]



I completely understand the reason behind keeping it quiet, I just need more volume. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this Matt Roberts sub setup ?

quote:
Matt R 
Trade Count: (0)
Trade Count: (0)
Newbie

Posts: 27


Re: Audio Technology Flex Unit 15" views? 
« Reply #3 on: November 05, 2008, 08:57:34 PM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have one 10" in my truck and it is moving air at 10hz, 14hz is audible to my ears and 18hz is just as loud as 40hz. 
quote:


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

matt's using an AT flexunit 10



a$$hole said:


> Is this Matt Roberts sub setup ?
> 
> quote:
> Matt R
> ...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I want to thank all the MECA guys for showing a spectator like Fred and myself the love that they did. ALL of these guys let us listen to their cars and didnt hide any "secrets" and were truly nice people. Again all of these cars sounded terrific and I would HATE judging any of them, knowing a winner had to be chosen. Thanks again guys!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> I heard his car once it is really great sounding so natural and no listening fatigue at all. I will try to make my system sound like his when I get everything installed. Does anyone know what sub he runs? Is he still using the P9 combo?


IIRC it is an Ascendant Audio Chaos.

The HU was Pioneer when I sat in it.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

lashlee said:


> I completely understand the reason behind keeping it quiet, I just need more volume. Just a personal preference.


Dave cranked it up pretty good for me and I remained impressed - it was as loud as I listen to my system on a regular basis.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> I have one 10" in my truck and it is moving air at 10hz, 14hz is audible to my ears and 18hz is just as loud as 40hz.
> quote:





the other hated guy said:


> matt's using an AT flexunit 10


Thank you Randy !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Thank you Randy !


lol.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

00RedRT said:


> He beat me by 1 point this past weekend to take the MODEX SQ class. Real nice guy with a great setup!



Darren I never did listen to your truck....if it sounded anything like it looked....I know it was great.....hope to see you next season


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

David_Edwards said:


> Darren I never did listen to your truck....if it sounded anything like it looked....I know it was great.....hope to see you next season


Welcome to the forum David. Just to let you know, you have become a celebrity on more than just this forum. http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1117347

Congrats on your season!!

Tom


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you Tom.This year was a group effort from everyone that helped on the Camry.I couldn't have done it without these key people. Heather, my wife, for letting me do this. Ramos, my co-installer and co-pilot,for all his hard work. James Webster for getting me into the lanes. Scott Buwalda and all of Team Hybrids, for making me feel at home on the team and being there to answer any questions I might have had.....


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Great work on the vehicle Dave. I sent you an e-mail this morning


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

It was great meeting everyone this past weekend.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> volume or louder is where issues arise
> this may be why it was low [ avoiding problems that only become apparent when you push something hard [ sibilance , etc.., ]


Low volume demos were out of respect for fellow competitors being judged in close proximity to Dave's car. Some that were in the car for demos were interupted by me tapping on the window and cutting the demo short for adjacent cars being judged


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

that and not too many people are impressed with only a 130.7dB SPL score.....I also wanted to thank everyone that demoed the car, I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Welcome to the forum David. Just to let you know, you have become a celebrity on more than just this forum. http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1117347
> 
> Congrats on your season!!
> 
> Tom




Thanks again Tom, there is some people in this buisness that think I am a nobody....oh well...now time to start up for next season.


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Thanks again Tom, there is some people in this buisness that think I am a nobody....oh well...now time to start up for next season.


You think that's bad, I am a nobody to everyone in this business. LOL

I'm sure some folks are looking at the standings going "who"? Oh well I was a newcomer late in the '08 season, but I do like MECA (and IASCA) so far and it's been a quick learning curve as to what the judges are looking for. Now a nice little break for the holidays, and then the '09 season shall be here before you know it.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Darren,you are a class act bro, you have a totally sick truck(you know that already) and I look forward to seeing you next year...you need to make it up to VA for a few shows next year.I don't know if I am going to stay in ModEx or move up yet though....


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Darren,you are a class act bro, you have a totally sick truck(you know that already) and I look forward to seeing you next year...you need to make it up to VA for a few shows next year.I don't know if I am going to stay in ModEx or move up yet though....


Thank you kindly! The feeling is quite mutual. Hopefully if gas prices stay at or dip below where they are now, I may be able to make some long haul shows.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I really wish I had time to listen to more SQ vehicles... but the vast majority of my customers were outside burping in the SPL lanes so I was out there supporting them.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Jacob,
If I have my way, you will be led to the "dark side"


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Jacob,
> If I have my way, you will be led to the "dark side"


I am an SQ guy at heart  You can tell because I always have ear plugs in when sitting in SPL vehicles *laughs*


----------



## scott mccann (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Dave, Congrats one more time. Everytime I sat in you car this year, it got better and better and better. Thanks to you, Ramos, Webster and Tom for imput on my truck and making the year a blast. PS PLEASE move up so I stand half a chance in ModeX.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Scott,
This year was a blast!! Next year will be even better;you better bring ice cream to a few shows or I'm gonna kick you in the nards!! lol

Your truck also got better throughout the year....cut some metal and move on up to ModEx(insert evil laugh here) lol

Be safe and have a great Holiday season man!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

David, thanks for letting me listen to your car, it's really on track!

Atsaubrey, I can't believe you were there and I didn't know it. I would have loved for you to let me know what you thought of my car!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I told you I and Fred were going to be there.  Were you competing?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yup, silver accord with the team sd sticker on the back. i was actually parked right beside scott saturday.


----------



## Glowbug (Oct 23, 2006)

sundownz said:


> Dave cranked it up pretty good for me and I remained impressed - it was as loud as I listen to my system on a regular basis.


Yeah, it's capable of more volume than I'm comfortable with for a short time 

Haven't heard it in the latest iteration with the Helix and new settings...couldn't make it over today, too much going on with classes, but I'm bringing some stuff you haven't heard yet this weekend, I'll see what it does 



> This year was a blast!! Next year will be even better;you better bring ice cream to a few shows or I'm gonna kick you in the nards!! lol


QFT.


----------

